# Need help replacing thermocouple



## Pappadan (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello all,

My Heat N Glo Townsend II pilot flame goes out when I release the start knob on the gas valve. I hold the knob in more than 30 seconds after igniting the pilot. The pilot flame appears normal. It appears that I need to replace the thermocouple. Any advice on exactly how to replace this stove's thermocouple is appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 28, 2015)

Without having the unit right in front of me, it's kind of difficult to help you, but here goes.
Remove the glass & logs. If you don't have the install manual, take a pic of them before removal
so you have an idea of correct positioning.
Remove the ember material from the top of the burner & get rid of it, it's probably due to be replaced anyway.
The pilot assembly is usually located to the rear of the burner, so the burner may have to come out.
It should be held with 1/4" drive zip screws, 1 or 2 on each side. Once the screws are out,
you'll have to pull the burner forward off the burner orifice.
Look at the lower part of the pilot assembly & you'll see a retainer nut holding the t-couple in place.
If you can get a small open end wrench on the nut, loosen it completely.
If you can't get at it, you may have to remove the zip screws holding it to the firebox
before loosening the retainer. 
The T-couple should now drop out of the assembly.
There will be a hole through the bottom of the firebox, either grommeted or RTVed to seal it.
The t-couple can be pulled through this hole to the outside.
Use an open end wrench to remove the t-couple from the back side of the valve.
Reverse these steps to reinstall the new one.
Hope this helps. 
Post again if you have any issues.


----------



## Pappadan (Mar 28, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> Without having the unit right in front of me, it's kind of difficult to help you, but here goes.
> Remove the glass & logs. If you don't have the install manual, take a pic of them before removal
> so you have an idea of correct positioning.
> Remove the ember material from the top of the burner & get rid of it, it's probably due to be replaced anyway.
> ...


Daksy, Great explanation! I'll let you know how the job turns out. Thanks


----------



## Theronmurray (Apr 7, 2015)

Pappadan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My Heat N Glo Townsend II pilot flame goes out when I release the start knob on the gas valve. I hold the knob in more than 30 seconds after igniting the pilot. The pilot flame appears normal. It appears that I need to replace the thermocouple. Any advice on exactly how to replace this stove's thermocouple is appreciated.



Recently, same problem was with me, I was not having the idea about how to replace the thermocouple. So, I got the service from the experts of airdexinc. company, a man from there came to my house and replaced it. So, these type of services are quite affordable.


----------

